# Bi-fold Door For Bunkhouse



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have the 26RS and bunkhouse up front, sometimes I wish we had more sound proofing between rooms. I know I could install a 6 panel bi-fold door to match but what about the heating/AC and also the door itself when folded up? Door would be open at night and most of the day but when the kids are napping closed.

A few thoughts are mount the bi-fold door on the main entry door side, hinge exposed to bunkhouse, I've checked and on all of our bi-fold doors in the house the 6 panel is on both sides so it wouldn't look funny from the bunkhouse, you'd just see a hinge. The door would stick out about 8-10" (a guess no measuring yet) but your rounding the corner to get into the kitchen normally not into the bunkhouse.

Crazy idea?

Ideas

Bill.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Not crazy at all. It sounds like it would work. You could use a louvered or part louvered door. Not much sound control, though.

We don't have the bunkhouse, but we have bunks up front. I'm thinking about a curtain, myself. Not for sound, just privacy.

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not that that is a bad idea but I dont think you will get the sound reduction you want.

I would suggest a heavy quilted curtain to supplement the current accordion door (on a second track).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have the 26 also
It's a nice idea 
But I would think the Bi fold doors would kind of a pain if you are going to those little closets 
and the bathroom door swing towards the bunkhouse also.
The campers aren't made for low noise sounds.
I would try a heavy curtain like Andy said
Just a Thought

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> We have the 26 also
> It's a nice idea
> But I would think the Bi fold doors would kind of a pain if you are going to those little closets
> and the bathroom door swing toward the bunkhouse also.
> ...


Don you know the camper, The doors would stick out the other side from the closets on the entry door side toward the kitchen. No, the bathroom door swings into the kitchen on ours.

Andy I agree it would not sound proof but it would have to be better than the accordion curtain that's in there now.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you trying to keep sound in the bunkhouse or keep "other" sounds from getting into the bunkhouse?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > We have the 26 also
> ...


That's weird our swings towards the bunkhouse
Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> or keep "other" sounds from getting into the bunkhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever works









Doors work both ways.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You don't think that bi-fold would beat itself to death going down the road?
myself.......I find that duct tape is pretty effective at keeping the kids quiet.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> You don't think that bi-fold would beat itself to death going down the road?
> myself.......I find that duct tape is pretty effective at keeping the kids quiet.
> [snapback]79473[/snapback]​


Obviously there would have to be some kind of lock or latch to hold the door in place.

Don yes our door really swings toward the kitchen almost hitting the fridge or the front of the shower on that wall.

Bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The 26rs we had the door swung toward the bunkhouse.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just so everyone doesn't think I'm crazy here is a picture of our 26rs with the door closed but you can see the door knob next to the bunk house opening into the kitchen.










Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

On our TT the door swings the opposite way.

I also think that bi-folds will create more problems that it solves. Space and trying to stop them from banging around during travel time.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was just looking at your picture there 
Our dresser is different also









Don


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Just so everyone doesn't think I'm crazy here is a picture of our 26rs with the door closed but you can see the door knob next to the bunk house opening into the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill I thought I was Backassackwards.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that model, but could you get a hollow core door and mount it like the bathroom door??









It looks like you almost have a natural door jamb there already...

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The picture has me more confused


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you trying to keep sound in the bunkhouse or keep "other" sounds from getting into the bunkhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,
We think WAY too much alike!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The picture has me more confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, because the door swings into the kitchen not the bunkhouse?

Talk to me.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The 26rs has 4 bunks in the front, correct. The caption says the door is closed...why can I see the tv and light?

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

The bathroom door is closed, there is no door on the bunkhouse it's just a sliding accordion thingy.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought you were saying the 'bunkhouse' door was closed









The back 8 ft of yours is the same as mine. I do not mind the accordian door. When I sleep, I want to be able to see the girls so I leave open. I close when I put them to bed, and if I need to I use the headphones to watch TV. 
If its hanky panky you want to hide................wait longer til they are sleeping good.









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OK I'm really getting confused now









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> OK I'm really getting confused now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK here is the layout on the 26rs.









The bunkhouse is in front. Our bathroom door opens into the kitchen not into the bunkhouse like shown in the picture. I'm thinking about putting in a bi fold door on the bunkhouse door opening and getting rid of the accordion door. Not for hanky panky (why do I have to even say that) but rather the kids have there tv on watching a movie I would like to be able to watch something else on the couch without listening to the wiggles or Dora the explorer. It would mount on the curb side of the bunk house opening with the hinges exposed into the bunkhouse.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OK Bill
I understand you now
It should keep some of the noise down somewhat

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Gotta love that Hanky Panky.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

What about a SLIDING door? When open, it would be flat against the wall where the oval mirror is - the track would let it travel across the opening. you could even mount the mirror on it. Sort of like a "pocket" door, only without the pocket. Only one problem, you would have to move the light switches.
Fred


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Good idea Fred







I love thinking outside of the box. I'm considering a real door but it would have to be mounted backward with the door opening into the bunkhouse. See picture of bathroom door how the door is flush with the wall, the flush part would be in the bunkhouse, door opening into bunkhouse into curb side bunks.

Sliding door hmmmm, more research. Stay tuned.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Gotta love that Hanky Panky.
> [snapback]79844[/snapback]​


How about headphones. This way you do not hear Dora and they do not .... hanky panky thing...well you get it.

Thor


----------

